# Serious Snow Removal on Marty's 4 1/2 inch line...



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Serious Snow Removal on Marty's 4 1/2 inch line...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats funny ,because I just got through watching that after John sent it to me. 

I's GOT"S to get me one of THOSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 14 Apr 2013 02:41 PM 
Thats funny ,because I just got through watching that after John sent it to me. 

I's GOT"S to get me one of THOSE!!!!!!! 
Yeah, Marty.. I'm on John's list as well... Great stuff...


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Stan, remind me next time to video our snow blower when I do the driveway....I bet with the right angle, it might be impressive...LOL. Good stuff, I'm sure the Snow Bowl would love to have them make snow for the skiers. Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Marty your buddy Jerry Barns has one. Later RJD


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Great video. 

I'm surprised the railroad let these guys "hang around" especially so close to the flying debris with today's sue first ask questions later. 

It's on my list of things to build, I have Jerry's build saved for a rainy day.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If the dark blue in this storm drops a little more south, Marty's really going to need the snow blower.


----------

